# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  νιώθω δυστυχισμένη!δν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματά μου!

## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

είμαι σε φάση που προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω την βουλιμία, να μάθω να τρώω σωστά,να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι το φαγητό,να σταματήσω να πεινάω.

καταφέρνω να κάνω μια σωστή διατροφή,φυσιολογική με γεύματα. 
νιώθω δυνατή κ κυρίως οτι δν πεινάω όσο άλλωτε.

αλλά μετά με πιάνει θλίψη. όλα με δυσαρεστούν. τόσα χρόνια(τουλάχιστον 10)δν έχω μάθει να εκδηλώνω τα συναισθήματά μου,έχω μάθει να κρύβω τον χαρακτήρα μου.

η αλήθεια είναι οτι δν μου αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας μου. είμαι κλαψιάρα,κακότροπη, και ζηλιάρα. όλοι δείχνουν να είναι τόσο υπομονετικοί, ευγενικοί κ ξέρουν να ζητούν αυτό που θέλουν.

φοβάμαι οτι τώρα που δν έχω την δικλείδα μου, θα δουν όλοι τον πραγματικό μου χαρακτήρα κ δν θα με θέλει κανένας,θα μείνω μόνη μου.

νιώθει ποτέ κανείς έτσι? τι κάνει? πως αντιδράει φυσιολογικά κανείς στην κριτική, στην απόρριψη?

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ότι δεν μας αρέσει το αλλάζουμε :) Η συμβουλη που εχω να σου δωσω εγώ είναι να γίνεις αυτό που θες να είσαι! Μόνο τότε θα είσαι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη.... όχι το να θες αυτό που είσαι, αλλά το να είσαι αυτό που θες :)

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

δν ξέρω αν είμαι ικανή να σκεφτώ καν τι θα ήθελα να είμαι

προς το παρών ξέρω οτι τελευταία τα δάκρυα μου ανεβαίνουν στα μάτια σχεδόν με το παραμικρό, κ με πιάνει το παράπονο.
αν προσπαθήσω να το καταπιώ όλο αυτό τότε μπορεί να μου τριβελίζει στο μυαλό για ολόκληρες μέρες κ να μου βγαίνει έντονη δυσαρέσκεια

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

έχει συμβεί σε κανένα να περνάει αυτή τη φάση όσο προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει την διαταραχή του?
πως το αντιμετώπισε?

είναι σαν να μην αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου
σαν να έσκασε μια βόμβα συναισθημάτων κ δν μπορώ να τα βάλω σε τάξη.
μοιάζω με μουρλή.
μήπως να απομονοθώ για λίγο μέχρι να μπορέσω να αντέξω εξωτερικές επιρροές?

αλήθεια σκάρλετ είχες κανα νέο?

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δυστυχώς όχι :( Με έχει φάει η αγωνία....2 μέρες τώρα δεν μπορώ να κλείσω μάτι!!!

----------


## amaryllis_ed

Καλυτερα να μην απομονωθεις γιατι και γω ολο αυτο κανω και οποτε μενω μονη σπιτι αρχιζει το τρομερο αγχος και ο φοβος μηπως πεινασω και παω να φαω..Νιωθω μονη μου και απελπισμενη, οτι δεν με θελει κανεις και οτι ειμαι απαισια παρεα.. Ενω στην πραγματικοτητα εγω φταιω γιατι ΕΓΩ αποκλειω τους αλλους απο το να με γνωρισουν καλυτερα και να με συναναστραφουν! 
Βεβαια μερικες φορες το να εχεις λιγο χρονο με τον εαυτο σου, να βαλεις το μυαλο σου σε μια ταξη, να ηρεμισεις ωστε να μην ανυσηχεις συνεχεια το πώς θα φαινεσαι και το τι θα λενε οι αλλοι για εσενα..ειναι κ αυτοο μια θεραπεια αρκει να μην απομονωθεις εντελως και πεσεις με τα μουτρα στο φαι για παρηγορια! Καλο ειναι να βγαινεις εξω, να κανονιζεις με φιλους που εμπιστευεσαι και ειναι ευχαροι και θα σε κανουν να γελασεις και να νιωσεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου :) Ετσια θα απασχολειται κ το μυαλο σου και δεν θα σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ το ποσο θελεις να σαβουρωσεις ο,τι εχει το ψυγειο! Ακομα θα σε βοηθησει και στα καταθλιπτικα συναισθηματα

----------


## aiglh!

εγω εχω περασει απο τετοια φαση και ισως ακομη δνε την εχω ξεπερασει. εμενα μου φυγε με πολυ προσπαθεια και με το καιρο..μεχρι ν μπορεσω να τραφω σωστα περασαν 5- 6 χρονια.τωρα το τελευταιο χρονο ειμαι σε καλο επιπεδο.
εχω την ταση το τοσο να το κανω αλλο τοσο δλδ με ενοχλει το παραμικρο, αντιδρω ακραια...αυτο πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως μπορουμε να το ξεπερασουμε..
πριν κανα μισο χρονο απεκλινα φιλους και οποιαδηποτε εξοδο για να μη βγω εκτος προγραμματος σε οτι αφορα το φαγητο μου, πλεον το ελεγχω και αυτο...
δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει απολυτη ιαση για ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα που μας κατακλύζουν...

----------


## bouliana

την παρασκευή με πείραξε πολύ μια κριτική που μου έκανε η φίλη μου. το οτι δν της απάντησα με έκανε ακόμα πιο νευρική.το σκ που πέρασε είχα ακατάσχετη επιθυμία να φάω τα πάντα κ να κάνω ένα γερό βουλιμικό πάρτυ. τελικά σταμάτησα πριν αρχίσω κ αποφασισμένη πήγα να κοιμηθώ μέχρι να συνέλθω. 

μόλις ξύπνησα ένιωσα άλλος άνθρωπος. καταρχάς το οτι δν ξέπεσα στα μάτια μου μου έδωσε άλλη αυτοπεποίθηση.
τόση που ξέχασα οτι μπορεί να ξέφυγα λίγο παραπάνω από την διατροφή μου.
μετά βγήκα με άλλο αέρα έξω με τους φίλους μου κ πέρασα πολύ ωραία κ ένιωθα τόσο συγκροτημένη κ ευχαριστημενη

είναι ένας κύκλος. τα θετικά βήματα σε οδηγούν σε άλλα θετικά βήματα μέχρι ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα να σε ρίξει αλλά αν καταφέρεις να το παρακάμψεις συνεχίζεις ακόμα πιο αισιόδοξος!

το θέμα είναι οτι είναι διαρκής αγώνας.δν ηρεμείς γρήγορα, ούτε αποκτάς αμέσως μηχανισμούς άμυνας!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κακώς δεν απάντησες στην φίλη σου. Οι φίλοι είναι για να μας στηρίζουν όχι για να μας την λένε -_-

----------


## bouliana

της απάντησα αλλά όχι έτσι όπως θα ήθελα .μετά που το σκεφτόμουν ,αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι τι ζόρι τραβάει αυτή για κάτι που δν την αφορά κ αυτό πραγματικά ήταν αυτό που θα ήθελα να της ρωτήσω εκείνη την ώρα.

αυτό που με πειράζει είναι οτι το σκηνικό μπορεί να επαναληφθεί κ εγώ πάλι να μην αντιδράσω ή να αντιδράσω υπερβολικά.

δν είμαι καθόλου ετοιμόλογη

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

πάντως ένιωσα καλύτερα που ξεθύμανα έστω κ από εδώ.
:(

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κακώς καλή μου. Το να είσαι ετοιμολογος έχω βρει πως είναι ένα απο τα δυνατότερ skills μου :) Προσπάθησε να το αναπτύξεις, θα σε γλυτωσει απο πολλές στενοχώριες! Επίσης εγω θα σου πρότεινα να πιάσεις την εν λόγο "φίλη" και να της μιλήσεις κι ας εχουν περάσει μέρες. 

Ζηλιαρομπομπίκα, γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ είπαμε :) Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλύτερα!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

μπράβω scarllet! είσαι εκ φύσεως ετοιμόλογη ή το ανέπτυξες στην πορεία?

----------


## bouliana

όποτε θίγω μια μαλακιούλα της στιγμής μετά από μια βδομάδα,εκτός του ότι όλοι με αντιμετωπίζουν ως τελείως παράλογη,κ νιώθω οτι ξεβρακώνομαι, νιώθω ακόμα χειρότερα μετά γιατί έχω να κάνω με ακόμα περισσότερα σχόλια που θα ήθελαν απάντηση κ εγώ δν την έδωσα.

δν είναι κακιά αυτή η φίλη μου ,ούτε επικριτική,απλά την αρέσει να λέει πολλά κ όταν λέει πολλά λέει κ πολλές μαλακίες.κανονικά ,κ όπως θα έκανε κάποιος φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος, ή θα απαξιούσε να της απαντήσει ή θα της το βούλωνε εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγω ήμουν τυχερή, το έχω εκ φύσεως! Μικρή με λέγαν γλωσσου :-P Στην πορεία εξελίχθηκα σε ετοιμόλογη! αχαχαχα

Πρέπει να το ξεπεράσεις αυτό! Την ωρα που σου λένε κάτι πάρε λιγα δευτερόλεπτα και σκέψου τι ΘΕΣ να πεις! Δεν είναι ανάγκη να απαντήσεις κατευθείαν! Δωσε στον εαυτό σου λίγο χρόνο να καταλαβει και να θέσει μια δομή λόγου στα συναισθηματα του και μετά μίλα! Σε λένε παράλογη γιατι δεν τους αρέσει που θιγεις κάτι το ποίο δεν ήθελαν να ακουσουν. Αλλά δεν σε νοιάζει! Σε νοιάζει το να νιώσεις εσύ καλά, κι άσε τους άλλους να τραγουδάνε!!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

εγώ δν ήμουν γλωσσού ,από μικρή μάλλον εύπειστη ήμουν όπως κ επίσης έλεγα οτι μου κατέβαινε στο κεφάλι

----------


## bouliana

ωραία τα λες scarllet θα σε πάρω για δικηγόρο μου τον πρώτο καιρό μέχρι να γίνω ταλέντο κεγώ!:dork:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Και το να είσαι ευπειστος επίσης δεν είναι καλό! Πιστευε και μη, ερεύνα λένε κι έχουν κι απολυτο δίκιο! Η αμφισβήτηση στο καθε τι που γίνεται ή λέγεται ή οτιδήποτε κατ'εμε είναι σωτήριο. Δηλαδη πιστευω πως αν ο κόσμος αμφισβητουσε λίιιιιγο παραπάνω αυτά που μας πλασάραν και πιο ευτυχισμένοι θα ήμασταν και πιο υγιείς. Σε κάθε επίπεδο. και ψυχικά και πνευματικά και σωματικά! 


Φυσικά και να με πάρεις :-D Μήπως να αφήσω την ψυχολογία και να πιάσω την νομική ρε παιδιά;;; αχαχαχαχα

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

καλά scarllet τέλειωσε την ψυχολογία κ μετά πιάσε την νομική!

amaryllis είσαι τυχερή που έχεις γύρω σου χαρούμενους κ καλούς ανθρώπους.
κεγώ έχω αλλά καμιά φορά είναι τα προβλήματα της δουλειάς κ της καθημερινότητας στην μέση,κ γενικά όσο ο άνθρωπος μεγαλώνει γίνεται κ πιο τραχύς!επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι δν έχουν καλό timing στα κέφια. άλλη ώρα έχω όρεξη να καλαμπουρήσω,άλλη είμαι δυσαρεστημένη απόλα κ άλλη έχω υπερένταση κ νεύρο.
αυτό συμβαίνει πιο έντονα όταν οι ευθύνες είναι πιο μεγάλες
σκέψου πόσο δύσκολο είναι να συνεννοηθούν τρεις φίλοι ενήλικες που πάνε για καφέ κ ο ένας έχει νεύρα γιατί είναι θυμωμένος με το αφεντικό του, ο άλλος είναι δυστηχισμένος γιατί νιώθει αποτυχημένος κ ο άλλος είναι σε φάση που βαριέται την καθημερινότητά του.
ΧΑΜΟΣ!

εκμεταλλεύσου το νέο της ηλικίας σου, κ μην κάθεσαι να σκας για το αν κ πότε θα φας!

aiglh πιθανόν κ να μην υπάρχει θεραπεία κ να υπάρχει μόνο βελτίωση!:)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αυτο εμ την ηλικία δυστυχως έχω αρχίσει να το καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ κι ας είμαι μόλις 21....

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

πέρασε ένα δύσκολο 10ήμερο κ κατάφερα να περάσω σώα χωρίς ξεσπάσματα στο φαί.

η αλήθεια είναι οτι απομονώθηκα κανά τετραήμερο κ μετά είδα άτομα που δν τα βλέπω συχνά.
γενικά απομακρύνθηκα λίγο από των κύκλο των κολλητών.
νομίζω οτι έπαθα ένα overdoze από τα ξεσπάσματα των άλλων.μπορεί αν όλοι μας περνάμε περίεργη φάση ,ίσως χρειάζεται λίγο απομόνωση μέχρι να καταλάβεις τι φταίει μέχρι κ πάλι αυτά που αγάπησες στους άλλους να μη σου φαίνονται ελαττώματα. και το ίδιο ίσως χρειάζεται κ για τους άλλους.
εμένα όλα με ενοχλούσαν. τον ιδιαίτερα έντονο χαρακτήρα της μια φίλης μου,τον έβρισκα αντί για ζωντανό κ χαρούμενο,ιδιαίτερα εκνευριστικό κ νευρικό.
της άλλη της φίλης μου ,που ο χαρακτήρας είναι πιο μελαγχολικός,μου φαινόταν σχεδόν καταθληπτικός.δν ξέρω αν τοχετε περάσε κ εσείς,όλα να σας φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα έντονα γύρω σας κ να μην τα αντέχετε!
μάλλον περνάω φάσεις στην προσπάθειά μου να αλλάξω μια κατοστροφική συνήθεια.

ελπίζω ναναι εκεί οι φίλοι μου όταν πια θα μαι πιο φυσιολογική κ δν θα επιζητώ μόνο την παρέα με τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι το έχω περάσει δυστυχώς και το περνάω ακόμα νομιζω...δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειριστώ όμως :/

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

νομίζεις οτι φταις εσύ?ή οτι ο γυαλός είναι στραβός?

----------


## Scarllet_D

ΝΟμιζω πως εγώ φταίω αφου παλιά δεν με ενοχλούσαν..... εσυ;

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

δν ξέρω!
:(
απλά θαθελα λίγο να μαφήσουν ήσυχη,χωρίς να εννοώ να μην μου κάνουν παρέα.
απλά να ρίξουν λίγο τους τόνους.
κ το έχω πει αλλά δν το δέχονται οτι έχουν αυξημένους τόνους κ μου λεν κ όλας να μην τους καταπιέζω.
δηλαδή εγώ γιατί καταπιέζομαι τόσο καιρό?

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αυτο εμ τους αυξημένους τόνους εγώ μόνο στον φίλο μου το έχω πει και μπορω να πω πως κάνει τρομερες προσπάθειες. Αλλά υποθετω πως αν το θεμα το έχουμε εμείς, δεν μπορουμε αν έχουμε την απαίτηση απο τους άλλους να αλλάξουν έτσι δεν είναι; :/

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

εμένα ο φίλος μου δν με ενοχλεί. κ αν μενοχλεί του το λέω στα μούτρα κ με αφήνει ήσυχη όπως κάνει άλλωστε κ αυτός με λιγότερη επιτυχία(δν τον αφήνω εύκολα ήσυχο εγώ από πλευράς μου) 
ίσως αυτό θαπρεπε να κάνω να εκδηλώνω την δυσαρέσκειά μου κ πιο έντονα στους φίλους μου,αλλά δν μου βγαίνει τόσο εύκολα.
όταν θα καταφέρω να το κάνω αυτό τότε θα μπορώ να πω αν τελικά φταίω εγώ ή ο γυαλός.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κι εγώ δεν το έχω καθόλου με τα έντονα.....δεν μπορω νιώθω πως πνίγομαι.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> 
> είμαι σε φάση που προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω την βουλιμία, να μάθω να τρώω σωστά,να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι το φαγητό,να σταματήσω να πεινάω.
> 
> καταφέρνω να κάνω μια σωστή διατροφή,φυσιολογική με γεύματα. 
> νιώθω δυνατή κ κυρίως οτι δν πεινάω όσο άλλωτε.
> 
> αλλά μετά με πιάνει θλίψη. όλα με δυσαρεστούν. τόσα χρόνια(τουλάχιστον 10)δν έχω μάθει να εκδηλώνω τα συναισθήματά μου,έχω μάθει να κρύβω τον χαρακτήρα μου.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by ζηλιαρομπομπίκα_
> 
> μάλλον περνάω φάσεις στην προσπάθειά μου να αλλάξω μια κατοστροφική συνήθεια.
> 
> ελπίζω ναναι εκεί οι φίλοι μου όταν πια θα μαι πιο φυσιολογική κ δν θα επιζητώ μόνο την παρέα με τον εαυτό μου.


Καλημέρα,ζηλιαρομπομπίκα.Δ ε θυμάμαι αν τα ξαναείπαμε...Είμαι η Ναταλία. Μόνη σου δίνεις τις απαντήσεις,αν σε διαβάσεις λίγο προσεκτικά.
Αυτό που δείχνεις να χρειάζεσαι-αυτό που όλοι έχουμε ασφαλώς ανάγκη από τους γύρω μας και δη τους σημαντικούς μας-είναι ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ κι ΑΓΑΠΗ.
Να νιώθεις ελεύθερη να είσαι ο εαυτός σου τόσο σε χαρακτήρα όσο και σε εμφάνιση κι όχι απλά να είσαι αποδεκτή από τον κύκλο των ανθρώπων
που σχετίζεσαι,αλλά και αγαπητή για αυτό ακριβώς που είσαι,ακόμα και παρά όσα θετικά νιώθεις να σου λείπουν ή αρνητικά δουλεύεις ν' αποβάλεις.
Μέχρι τώρα οι μηχανισμοί που δείχνεις να έχεις βρει για ν'ανταποκρίνεσαι στις προσδοκίες των άλλων,που σε βαραίνουν να πληροίς,είναι η βουλιμία
κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά στην εμφάνιση και η απομόνωση ως προς τα του χαρακτήρα,είτε με το να κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου και ν'αποφεύγεις επαφές 
είτε με το να κρύβεις ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό σου όποτε κοινωνικοποιείσαι.Συνειδη οποιείς πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά στον μηχανισμό αυτό καθώς 
δε νιώθεις καλά κι αυτό είναι ευδιάκριτο,ωστόσο φοβάσαι να ρισκάρεις την πολύτιμη αυτή ισορροπία,που νιώθεις με κόπο να κατέκτησες κι αυτό 
ασφαλώς σε κρατά εγκλωβισμένη σε φαύλους κύκλους επανάληψης.Κανένας δεν έχει μόνο προτερήματα ούτε είναι προϋπόθεση να έχουμε όλες 
τις αρετές του Θεού για να μας αγαπούν και να επιδιώκουν να σχετίζονται μαζί μας.Δούλεψε λίγο την αυτοεκτίμηση σου,συμφιλιώσου εσύ πρώτα 
μ'εσένα,συγχώρησε τον εαυτό σου,αποδέξου τον,τόλμησε να τον υπερασπιστείς σ'εσένα και τους άλλους.Δύσκολες προτροπές και χρονοβόρες,το ξέρω,
αλλά αυτές πιστεύω δύνανται να σε οδηγήσουν εκεί που λαχταράς.Ο δρόμος της βουλιμίας και της σιγής βλέπεις πού σε βγάζει.Από τη στιγμή που δείχνεις 
να μη σου αρέσει εκεί που τώρα βρίσκεσαι,δεν το βρίσκεις συνετό να δοκιμάσεις άλλο μονοπάτι;Τι πραγματικά τόσο πολύτιμο κερδίζεις μέσα από αυτές 
τις πρακτικές,ώστε φοβάσαι να ρισκάρεις αλλαγές μήπως το χάσεις;Εύχομαι να τολμήσεις να φωτίσεις τις σκιές που εμποδίζουν τα ελεύθερα πετάγματα σου.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

Ναταλία σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

κ εγώ εύχομαι να φωτίσω τις σκιές απλά φοβάμαι μην βρω κάτι που δν θα μαρέσει.
ξέρω όμως πως πρέπει να δείξω θαρραλέα όπως λέει κ ο Νίτσε κ να ξύσω τις πληγές μου

απλά προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πως ήμουν πριν την βουλιμία,τότε που ακόμα ήμουν παιδί κ δν θυμάμαι να μαρέσω κ πολύ(κ δν αναφέρομαι στην εμφάνιση,αλλά στον χαρακτήρα κ στον τρόπο που φαιρόμουνα στους άλλους). θα θελα΄πολύ να δω το παρελθόν μου σαν τον εμπενίζερ σκρούτζ ,από πάνω, κ να δω αν αυτό που θυμάμαι να μην μαρέσει είναι υπερβολικό κ είμαι πολύ αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου.
σίγουρα μπορώ να αλλάξω άσχημα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μου ,όμως φοβάμαι μην μέχρι να τα αλλάξω έχω κάνει κ άλλα πράματα για τα οποία θα χω να μετανιώνω.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλέ,τι παλιοχαρακτήρα έχω την τιμή να γνωρίζω;!
Γρήγορα συμπλήρωσε τη λίστα με τα θετικά σου πριν φύγω τρέχοντας μακριά!
Ξεκίνα να θετικοσυστήνεσαι!Για να δω το κατεβατό!Έλα!
Κι επειδή είμαι και περίεργη,πρόσθεσε και προέλευση username.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

ο μπαμπάς μου με φώναζε έτσι μικρή όταν ζήλευα!

χαχαχαα!πλάκα έχεις nadine!

ξύνω το κεφάλι μου να κατεβάσω καμιά ιδέα.
:puzzled:


:no:με κόμπλαρες τώρα!χαχαχαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σιγά μην κομπλάρεις κιόλας!Τιμή σου και καμάρι σου ό,τι είσαι!Δούλεψες τόσο εσύ όσο και 8 προηγούμενες γενιές γι'αυτά!
Δεν είναι εγωιστικό να ομολογούμε τα καλά μας.Δεν προδίδει έπαρση ούτε ασφαλώς σημαίνει πως δε χρήζουμε βελτιώσεων.
Παλιά κι εγώ ήμουν πολύ ενοχική με αυτό.Δύσκολα έβρισκα κάτι καλό σ'εμένα κι ακόμα μου έμεινε το κουσούρι 
να γλυστρώ με χιούμορ υποτιμώντας το όποτε τυχόν κάτι καλό μου επισήμαναν...Το ξέρω πως δυσκολεύεσαι,
αλλά καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσεις να σε δεις μέσα από τα καλά σου,να ανέβεις λίγο στα μάτια σου.
Αν θέλεις ξεκίνα με πιο εξωγενή χαρακτηριστικά(πχ. τι κάνεις καλά)και μετά σε εσώτερα(τι καλό είσαι κι έχεις).
Θα ξεκινήσω εγώ,αν αυτό σε βοηθάει,να το πάμε παρεούλα.Είμαι καλή φίλη.Είναι η καλύτερη ιδιότητα που έχω.
Έλα και να τα υπογραμμίσουμε,να χαραχθούν μέσα μας,να γίνουν οι λέξεις δυνατές πεποιθήσεις.Σειρά σου.Αν θέλεις,βέβαια...

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

πιο εύκολα θα βρω να πω για σένα(που φαίνεται να έχεις πολλά θετικά) παρά για μένα

λοιπόν είμαι πολύ καλή στο να κάνω προξενιά.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ουου!Να σε έχουμε στα υπόψιν μας λοιπόν,θεία από το Σικάγο!

Έλα,πάρε το χρόνο σου και συμπλήρωσε τη λίστα σου.
Κι αν δε θέλεις να την κοινοποιήσεις δεν έχει καμία σημασία.
Αρκεί που θα τη βλέπεις εσύ και λίγο λίγο,μέρα τη μέρα,ελπίζω,θα τη συμπληρώνεις!
Αν δεν πάρεις δύναμη από τη γερή σου βάση πώς θα χτίσεις σιγά σιγά το ψηλό σου οικοδόμημα;

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

σε ευχαριστώ nadine για την εργασία!. ελπίζω μετά από πολύ σκέψη να βρω να δώσω στον εαυτό μου κανά κρέντιτ.!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ένα κρέντιτ είναι λίγο,πολύ λίγο...
Δύο κρέντιτς είναι λίγο,τι να πω...
Τρία κρέντις είναι λίγο,πολύ λίγο
Δώσε μου τέσσερα αν θες να σ'αγαπώ...

...Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι,
πάντα να σκέφτεσαι πως τα κρέντιτς είναι η καλύτερη δουλειά!

--->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtKB4Ot1o5o

Έχουμε εργασία!Πάμε για άρισταααααα!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Είμαι σίγουρη πως ε΄χεις αρκετα θετικα! Φαινεται κι απο τον τρόπο που γράφεις!!!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

αχ σευχαριστώ scarllet .ακόμα δν αξιώθηκα να συμπληρώσω την λίστα. προσπαθώ από χθες να σκεφτώ.
θα βάλω ένα.
-πληκτρολογώ πολύ γρήγορα(αν κ κάνω πολλά ορθογραφικά που τα αντιλαμβάνομαι μετά κ με τυφλώνουν)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν πειράζει, μπορεις να τα διορθώσεις μετά :D

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

άσε όλο ;edit edit είμαι

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μην το πολυσκ'εφτεσαι :) Απλά κάτσε και κάντο!

----------

